# Bluetooth Gps Reciever On Touchpad



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi im new here.! Just want to know if we can use a bluetooth reciever on touchpad ported with cm7 A3 .im planning to use my touchpad as a secondary gps system.. so if anybody can tell me what kind of bluetooth gps reciever is compatible with touchpad thank you,,and thank you for the Devs team for making cm7 workin on hp touchpad.


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

I too appreciate info on this. Got a couple of GPS receivers which I'd like to link up.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

I have an old OnCourse BT-339 and is able to sync it with my TouchPad. I think any GPS receiver should work.


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

I went and order this one at amazon , lol its pretty cheap and has a good reviews from the customers who bought this..hopefully will work and sync up with my touchpad..here the link http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000HZI2YY/ref=mp_s_a_8?qid=1322354415&sr=8-8
Updated: only bluetooth gps reciever no car or home charger!


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

The one without charger?


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Product description: What's in the Box Bluetooth GPS receiver, car charger with multiple plugs for various cell phones and PDAs, and home charger.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

One of the seller has three options:
$10.xx - no charger
$15.xx - car charger
$20.xx - car charger, home charger


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Deng ur rite lol i did not even check the comment of the seller, i have to cancel my order

Updated: ordered the car and home charger!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

You can share GPS from your Android phone if you want...

Pair phone and TP via GPS.

Run Share GPS on your phone.

Run Bluetooth GPS on the Touchpad.

Then you need a data connection for nav...use wifi tether to provide your TP a data connection from your phone, and you have a complete mobile nav solution. (in theory, as long as it all works.)

Or you can cache map tiles on your SD card for simple location/mapping capability.

Of course, you can use a BT GPS puck instead of your phone for GPS.


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

@redflea i dont have android phone but i have iphone4,dont know if iphone will work on touchpad


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

erick0423 said:


> @redflea i dont have android phone but i have iphone4,dont know if iphone will work on touchpad


If there is an app in the iPhone market that allows BT GPS sharing, it should work.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone that has this Tom Tom GPS, is the charger just a mini or micro USB? Or is special connector?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeearwood (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a round connector..

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## iPhone. (Oct 16, 2011)

Redflea said:


> If there is an app in the iPhone market that allows BT GPS sharing, it should work.


I have tried bt stack on iPhone. But just get the message paired but not connected when I try to connect to my touchpad

Has anyone managed to successfully marry an iPhone's GPS to HP touchpad? Beginning to think maybe its not possible unless an android phone is used.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

iPhone. said:


> I have tried bt stack on iPhone. But just get the message paired but not connected when I try to connect to my touchpad
> 
> Has anyone managed to successfully marry an iPhone's GPS to HP touchpad? Beginning to think maybe its not possible unless an android phone is used.


Paired but not connected should be ok....then you need to get an iphone app that will allow you to share your GPS signal over BT, then run the Bluetooth GPS app on your TP and see if you get a position. Have you looked for an iPhone app that share GPS over BT?


----------



## bigwavealex (Oct 21, 2011)

I've got an iPhone 4, never could find an app that will make it work as a bluetooth gps receiver that the tp could see. I do use the gps receiver that came with MS Streets and Trips along with the chargeable bluetooth cradle that's available for it. That works great, but I have to charge the gps cradle, so thinking about connecting it straight to my vehicles wiring. I use the app "Bluetooth GPS Provider" on the tp to see the bt gps receiver. I've used it with Google maps and Sygic so far, no troubles.


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got my Tomtom GPS reciever,it sync and works well with google maps. I'm happy with this purchase

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crondar (Sep 22, 2011)

I recently bought a TomTom Wireless GPS MkII (bluetooth) from Amazon for around 20ish for the GPS, car and home charger. I tested them this week on a 5 hour trip to Kentucky. Using Bluetooth GPS on the TP it connected right up and shortly had a GPS positon, I tested CoPilot for the trip. On the way up it worked fine, no signal loss or anything, although I'm not too keen about the CoPilot program as opposed to using google navigation. On the way back CoPilot seemed to freeze up on me twice, other than that it worked great.


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to know the tomtom receiver works with the tp. I was hesistant to order one at first since they seemed shockingly cheap compared to the other units.


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

I can confirm that the TomTom Wireless GPS MKII works very well. I bought one second hand on Amazon for $7 and bought a sony PSP USB charging cable off of ebay (uses the same connector) for less than a dollar, and I now have a working bluetooth GPS receiver for my Touchpad.

I read some reviews on this TomTom unit before I bought it and its a 6 year old model but it was praised for its extremely good reception and problem free use:
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/tomtom-bt-gps-mkii.php

Its amazing the smart phones with built in GPS have caused these to become so cheap... they're really fantastic devices, and I'd be willing to bet that even a smart phone or tablet with GPS would benefit from using one of these instead. I just threw mine in my pocket while carrying my TP,


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree this device is so useful when u needed it. Now I feel my tp is complete lol 
Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

My tomtom receiver got delivered last night,. I charged it up, paired it (use 0000), grabbed one of those free bluetooth gps apps from market, and everything worked with zero hassle. Seems the biggest problem is going to be deciding on how to go about using offline maps which offer the best nav functionality as it seems most are not free.


----------



## csaket (Oct 15, 2011)

Apart from offline maps, what about POI (points of interest)?
Are there apps that allow offline use for that as well?
Also would google maps give voice directions like a regular GPS does?


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

I found an app called Sygic that uses offline maps and has voice navigation and POI's, but it isnt free. There does seem to be quite a limitation for offline programs that are free and also have navigations funstions.


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the above posts about the TomTom Bluetooth GPS Receiver! I picked one up off of Amazon for $6 shipped, and it paired up great with the Touchpad on CM7. I tried one of the Bluetooth GPS apps on the market, and it picked up my location after just about a minute. The real reason for this post was to give anyone on the edge about buying one of the GPS receivers without the power adapters a bit more information.

The TomTom Bluetooth GPS Receiver Mk II uses a 5V 1A barrel adapter, 4.0mm x 1.7mm. If you have a PlayStation Portable AC adapter or car adapter, they fit and work perfectly, which may save you some cash if you already have a PSP lying around, or you can find USB-to-barrel cords of that spec considerably cheaper than the Amazon sellers want to bundle the power adapters w/ the receiver.

I bought mine from "pacajt" on Amazon, who appears to restock them after each sale and only charges $.99 plus $5.49 shipping. The unit I got was as described, loose (but looked new), no chargers, in a small manilla envelop, got it within a week of the purchase, so you should be fine going with the cheapest seller if you've got a compatible adapter or want to buy one separately.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aaront1 (Dec 20, 2011)

do anyone know will this charging cable works?
USB to 3.5mm Barrel Jack 5V DC Power Cable
http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Barrel-Jack-Power-Cable/dp/B003059FAI/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1324406261&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## AceBandage (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey all, I just saw this topic. I've been banging my head on this for a little while. I have a PHAROS with a bluetooth battery piece it snaps into. I can get them to pair but connecting has been a problem. 
I found a free android app called *"Bluetooth GPS" *that did get the Touchpad to connect and it shows satellites connected and NMEA Logs, but I can't seem to find a good Navigation software that wont crash.

I tried Sygic but it crashes after I download the maps and try to start it up.

Any thoughts?


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to have the bluetooth gps app running before you start up Syngic (or any other nav app) or it crashes. Also make sure to have 'enable mock gps provider' option checked in the bluetooth gps app.


----------



## AceBandage (Dec 15, 2011)

qb123 said:


> You need to have the bluetooth gps app running before you start up Syngic (or any other nav app) or it crashes. Also make sure to have 'enable mock gps provider' option checked in the bluetooth gps app.


thanks for the reply... Yeah I got that all turned on and the mock provider turned on, but I can't seem to get it launch.

Let me try again.


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

aaront1 said:


> do anyone know will this charging cable works?
> USB to 3.5mm Barrel Jack 5V DC Power Cable
> http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Barrel-Jack-Power-Cable/dp/B003059FAI/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1324406261&sr=1-1-fkmr1


 No, that 3.5mm cable won't work. I saw it in the "Users also purchased" and bought one, but it is too small for the TomTom. You need a 4mm x 1.7mm barrel; AC or car adapters for a PSP work great.


----------



## shawnathon (Feb 5, 2012)

AceBandage said:


> Hey all, I just saw this topic. I've been banging my head on this for a little while. I have a PHAROS with a bluetooth battery piece it snaps into. I can get them to pair but connecting has been a problem.
> I found a free android app called *"Bluetooth GPS" *that did get the Touchpad to connect and it shows satellites connected and NMEA Logs, but I can't seem to find a good Navigation software that wont crash.
> 
> I tried Sygic but it crashes after I download the maps and try to start it up.
> ...


I had the same issue with my Pharos iGPS using the BT dock. I tried that Bluetooth GPS app and it worked with my HTC EVO sharing GPS, but not the Pharos.

I downloaded Bluetooth GPS Provider (https://market.andro...lej.btgps&hl=en) red icon, from mobile-j.de.

Here is how i got my Pharos to work, in the GPS Bluetooth Provider app,
1. Go to Preferences
2. Click GPS Type
3. Choose SiRF
4. Check the box "Switch to NMEA"

That finally made it find the location, instead of just showing what satellites it could connect to.

Now I can connect it to my Nook (CM7) and Touchpad (CM9 Alpha 0.6) and use Navigation, etc.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

a_gert said:


> No, that 3.5mm cable won't work. I saw it in the "Users also purchased" and bought one, but it is too small for the TomTom. You need a 4mm x 1.7mm barrel; AC or car adapters for a PSP work great.


Prob the best/ cheapest one: http://www.amazon.com/Car-Charger-for-Sony-PSP/dp/B000AM8RQM/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1328811758&sr=1-3


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't have an android phone. Is it possible to share my iPhone's GPS data to my TouchPad? Thanks.


----------



## konig (Jan 21, 2012)

I use this

*   Canmore GT-750F Bluetooth & USB GPS Receiver*

and it works excellent using it with the Bluetooth GPS app from the store...


----------

